# The EZ mitre technique



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*The EZ mitre technique*

Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).

Well first comes the board










Its made from alternating strips of Maple and Rosewood of varying thickness. I won't bore you with the details on how to make it suffice to say that all the corners must be square and be of uniform thickness ( British English used throughout my ramblings for those new to them), in this case 6mm thick.

Its length is twice the height of the box + the length of the top of the box + two saw cut widthes. 
The width of the board is twice the height + the width of the box top + two saw cuts.

All milling is done on the reverse side of the board (which ends up being the inside of the box).

*Step 1*. Mill the slot for the base, 3mm in this case, 2mm from the bottom edge of the box. This slot is cut all around the edges of the board. The outside edges will become the bottom edges of the finished box, trust me I used to be an engineer.










*Step 2*. Cut a slot, all around again, wide enough to take the lipping and the cut that seperates the lid from the box, 9mm in this case. Probably better to do this one on a router table with a straight bit (cleaner finish).










*Step 3*. Tape over the face (box outside) of the board, with masking tape centred on a distance from the edge of the board which is the final height of the box ( 44mm ) plus the blade width ( 2mm in this case ) ie 46mm as seen in this pic. This tape is *essential* in order to hold things together once the mitres are cut.










*Step 4*. I know none of this makes sense at this stage but stick with it. Have I ever lied to you. Next cut the mitres. Set your table saw blade at 45°. Adjust the blade height above the table to the thickness of the board. Set the fence distance to 46mm from the topmost tip of the blade at its centre as it protrudes from the table with the fence on the right side of the blade. Cut 45° slots all around the board. Move the fence to the left of the blade and set the fence to blade tip distance to exactly the same distance (46mm) as before. Make cuts all around the board again. The underside of the board should now look like this.










*Step 5*. At this stage it will be all floppy and you'll be glad you taped up where all the joins now are before you started. Using a knife cut out all four corners thus










And discard them










*Step 6*. Make a bottom for the box to fit the slots










*Step 7*. Now the box is effectively on its top at the moment. Apply glue to all mitred faces. Now, if you fold all the sides up, incorporating the bottom into the slots at the very edge as you go you will have made the box. Turn it the right way up and this is what you have










*Step 8*. Once the glue is dried take all the tape off, return your tablesaw blade to 90° and cut the top off. Lipping is applied to the inside of the bottom half of the box (mitred again) et voila










Yes well it seemed a whole lot easier when I actually did it. I expect there will be questions. I will do my best to fill in any grey areas.

Last post script. It occurs to me that this box making technique would be ideal for CNC milling.

To see how this technique can be adapted for patterns crossing the box separation cut at angles other than 90° see The Matrix blog.

For details about using router bits instead of the table saw to perform this technique see the EZ Mitre #1: Update - Using router bits blog. Having used this technique for some time now I find I prefer the router bit method, less to go wrong and only one mitre setup needed.

Many thanks to those who have tried this technique for mentioning me and for linking to this blog. I am glad you are finding it useful.

Be seeing you.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Right, either I explained it really well or nobody understands a word of it! I'm off to bed now. I'll deal with any queries tomorrow.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I have never seen a box done this way. It is really slick. You make it look so easy! I guess the most important thing is having accurate measurements. Thanks for showing how you did it. I would have never been able to figure it out. I love it!

Sheila


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I am amazed at the precision!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Nighty nite.
This is a pretty cute way of doing it. You are one clever dude.

Seriously, that is an extremely good looking box.
Steve


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


You make it look simple Martyn ,A super blog and fantastic box . Thanks so much .Another one of your works of art for my favorites file.
It looks like the four outside pieces would form most of a box also?


----------



## aflixa (Sep 15, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Interesting approach. 
I enjoyed the solution


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great information
Maybe someday I can find the time to try it

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Looks easy but quality lies on two items. Table saw and the glue quality. But the training for the skill in precision cutting was the secret of them all. You really have good control of the hand. Thanks for posting. I will try this with miter saw. I have 12 inch capacity of mitering.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


That is fantastic. This one is going in the favorites for sure. Nice close up pictures too.

Paul


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


What a great blog…and a sweet solution for making a box. Thanks Martyn….you not only an amazing box maker but also a great instructor.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Great work, love it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Hell, sure it looks easy when YOU do it.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your method! A beautiful box too!


----------



## WWilson (Jan 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Capitol idea Governor!

This is probably the coolest, most novel way I have seen to build a box yet! Awesome work. Thank you so much for posting! Would you mind putting up another pic or 2 of how the lid fits into the top. Does it feel natural to lift off the lid?

-Will


----------



## vicrider (Jun 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I gotta try that!

And I, for one, would not be bored by an explanation of how you laid up that 1/4" stock (pardon the US english).

thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


sweet martyn ,

a great approach .

well done .


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Interesting.
Looks easy, but I am not sure about the miter joint.
Does it just fold over with out breaking off?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


That is a good question from John. I was wondering the same thing. Do you just kind of 'fold and snap' the joints and then sand them up, or cut them all the way through. I see that the tape is holding them on the back, but how do you miter without cutting through the tape? Or do you do it deep enough where it is like veneered and breaks on the 'score' line?

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


*John and Sheila*

If you get the mitre cut precisely right the only thing left holding the pieces together is the masking tape.

However there is a little leeway. All the way from about 1/64" (see I can do American too) left of the wood (undercut), in which case it will fold over nicely, to 1/64" overcut, where the tape will move upwards slightly as the blade comes through but still hold the pieces together. A range of 1/32" in all, thats almost a millimetre, very generous. lol. Within this range there should be no problenm folding the box together.

In the former case the edge is very slightly rounded (but not at all aesthetically unpleasing) and in the latter case the glued edge tends to be a bit ragged but can be easily sanded down. Outside the area of tolerance I would re-cut if its undercut and you might be able to get away with re-taping the joints if you've overcut, depending on pattern you might loose a bit though.

*Jeff*

Such comments coming from the maker of 'Ripple' are high praise indeed


----------



## Randy63 (Jun 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Excellent description and application of the techinque. I agree with the others, you make it look simple. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing! I'm going to have to try this someday. As a fellow engineer, I appreciate the detail in the measurements.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Wow. Amazing work and a great explanation.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I saw your box first in the projects area and thought is was great. Now, having learned how you constructed it, I like it that much more. Great blog.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your continued support. This means a lot to me.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


You are amazing!
Thank you soo much for the time to make the blog.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


thank´s for a great toturial Matyn

Dennis


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Here's the easy way to do it. 
http://www.starvmachinery.com/vgroover-videos.mgi


----------



## David65 (May 28, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Awesome look I liike the Color very well…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


For those of you interested the strips in the original board are from 2mm to 11mm in 1mm increments.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Great technique. Well done description…. I can almost read the British accent coming through…LOL. Seriously, you make it look like those folks that do the tool demos….easy as pie….till you get the thing home and ruin some wood trying to figure how they made it so easy… Needless to say, I will have to give this a try just to see how much damage I can do to a piece of wood before I get a grasp of the method. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Now that's creative. You did such a great job of explaining it that even *I* can understand it. Thanks!!


----------



## Vulture (Sep 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


What I find most amazing about this box and its technique is your willingness to share how you did so that others of us may try it as well. An old saying: "Imitation is the greatest form of flattery." I intend to be flattering you at some time in the near future! Thanks so much for the very detailed explanation of the technique!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Great tutorial Martyn. A slick and clean method.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Great looking box, your construction method is very precise, thanks for the blog, the results are fabulous, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


What a great blog and explanation. You made it look so easy that I'm sure I can get it on atleast my 5th try. LOL Very interesting how you pulled this off. Your mind must always be recing! Thx for the post.


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


What an inspiration, your carpentry and mathematic skill leave me in awe. 
Bravo


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


this is absolutely amazing!!

Question: instead of a table saw to make the 45 degree cuts, could a 90 degree v-groove router bit be used instead?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I tried a router bit first but the apex of the 'v' was not clean enough, being a bit blunt. If you have a better bit I'd go ahead.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


truley amazing I love the box.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed blog.


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Amazing. But I can see how precise measurements could actually make this somewhat "easy"-although the measuring and cutting accurately would be tricky. I love the effect of the different thickness woods that make up the box-especially with the top reversed. Thanks for sharing the graduated dimensions and the entire process. You're definitely an engineer-but you're an artist also.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great ideas, Martyn!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Wow, excellent!!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I got to try this soon, excellent blog my good man this look like fun…BC


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Impressive.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


cool. looks like a geometry lesson i used to do with cardboard! Great stuff.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


*Very COOL technique!*

I've just GOT to try this… (on the Router table)...

Thank you for sharing!

Great stuff!


----------



## scottishbob (Feb 20, 2012)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


great stuff mate , will have to try this , iam sure this wont be the last you here from me ;0


----------



## scottishbob (Feb 20, 2012)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


thanks for having a pic with the steel rule , its great for using as a scale .


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Bob.


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


The concept makes perfect sense….will have to try this


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Super how-to. Even tho, my head is about to explode, this is amazing!


----------



## IndianJoe (Mar 29, 2012)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


ty showing us ,it's a nice box will made


----------



## jholt32 (Oct 15, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I just used this technique to slam together a little organizer tray in no time (under 5 min). Thanks for your contribution to the world!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Glad to help, jholt32.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I have noticed the reads for this one are going up, quite well. If anyone has any questions, please ask.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


edit (i answered my own question) Love this project and I will attempt this weekend.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Have fun, Randy


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Just popped my head around the door to see how this was doing.

'300 favorites'

Unbelievable. Thank you one and all.


----------



## kapanen (Oct 13, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Because you have taken the time and energy to share this awesome technique. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## Beezle (Jan 22, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Just brilliant.

I will be trying this on a CNC milling machine soon. I have been using mine to produce lattice parts and have found that good quality carbide downcut bits work quite well for cutting cleanly in most wood.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing the results, Beezle.


----------



## BillNel (Jan 11, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Fantastic technique. This goes in my reference folder.

If my engineering mind is not failing me, this technique could be used to make a box out of a random dimension rectangle - without any measurements . The critical, and brilliant part, is using the edges of the board for all milling references. This ensures that all the pieces, except the bottom, will be the proper size.

To make a box without taking measurements, it would be necessary to mill the miters on a router table instead of using a table saw. That way, you can eyeball the bit height/positioning correct - relative to the cuts made in step 2.

If you don't want a stepped lid, then step 2 would not be used and no measurements are needed anywhere except possibly for the bottom.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Yes, Bill, you are correct.

I've gone on a bit since first posting this blog and routinely us a router bit/ table for this type of box. I now mostly make what I call shell boxes which are made of two halves (a top and a bottom) that are both baseless EZ Mitre boxes. The top usually having a patterned exterior and the bottom a plinth type surround, with which to keep the bottom (which is smaller and fits inside the top) where the box stands whilst the top is removed upwards. See any of my recent work and this blog series for a description.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Martyn, for cutting the v grooves, could you use a v-cutter in the router table to the same end?. I'm much better lining up position by center than using the table saw at 45 degrees.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


See above, Jim.


----------



## cfh8 (Jun 17, 2014)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Very good job! It does scare me that one slight mistake would ruin the whole fit. I'll try it and let you know how it went. Thank you for posting this. I also really like your choice of wood and pattern.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I just noticed this after a couple of years looking around on LJ. Very nice!

I would think the router V bits would not work well at the apex because the radius of rotation (what other kind of radius there is, I don't know) goes to zero. In general, the smaller the radius, the higher the RPM one would need to make a clean cut. Right? But with the V, the RPM has to be suited for the full radius of the bit - so the point doesn't move fast enough to cut.

I'm very inexperienced on the router - but that is my take from trying once to use a (cheap) v-groove bit.

-Paul


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Me too, Paul. Hadn't noticed this before. Glad it got bumped up to the top again. What an excellent technique, build and blog. The full package!


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Awesome i'm sooooooo trying that


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I tried the V groove router bit, it worked very well.


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Has anyone tried using a stacked Dado set at 45 degrees to cut the miters?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


I used to use a 25 mm straight bit in a jig I made myself where the router could be tilted to 45 degrees. The router that fitted this jig has sadly since died. A decent 45 degree bit does the trick for me, these days. As long as you remember to use a slow feed rate as the rotational velocity of the bit tails off rapidly towards the tip. This was my main reason for exploring the use of the table saw blade, originally.


----------



## ArmedWithABanjo (Sep 8, 2014)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Hello Martin,
After reading your blogs over the last couple of days on the EZ Mitre Technique I have purchased one of the Axcalibur V-Groove bits from Axminster Tools. I notice that many of the boxes made using this technique use stock that is generally 8mm or thinner. Out of interest, have you tried using thicker stock (perhaps up to 3/8" or even 1/2")?
I'm also wondering just how deep you make the cut with the v-groove bit, almost to full depth I guess. If you go too deep I suppose you cut through the tape holding everything together, and too shallow and you end up with the mitre not closing properly. Just how deep do you have to go with this to get the cut right, and the mitres to close?
Thanks, Stephen.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Stephen. You are correct, my work is mainly on boards <8>t tend to be cut, just pushed up by the bit tip. The line up of the pattern may be spoilt in this case, particularly if it crosses the line at a shallow angle.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...





> Has anyone tried using a stacked Dado set at 45 degrees to cut the miters?
> 
> - wb8nbs


Yes, made two boxes this weekend using a dado stack tilted at 45 degrees. Worked perfectly.


----------



## colinandrew (Jul 13, 2019)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *The EZ mitre technique*
> 
> Hello all. Well I seem to have whet the appetite a bit so here goes for a 'novel' technique for making mitred boxes. Its a bit like making a box out of paper, like they showed you at school, using a 'net'. Only in 3D, with wood and a tablesaw (not sissors).
> 
> ...


Hi, looks great.
There's 1 bit I can't get my head around, where you've rebated for the lipping (6mm) and the kerf (3mm) the mitre goes right up to it, leaving no depth for the lip when the lid is put on the box .


----------

